

OOP Basics in Python 2.x - Part 1 - chewxy
http://lgiordani.github.io/blog/2014/03/05/oop-concepts-in-python-2-dot-x-part-1/

======
chewxy
I like this because it is suitably in-depth and yet written in a very
accessible manner

